# Cabinet for router table



## ToddOH (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello all.

First post here after lurking for a while. I'm a complete newb to woodworking and find it to be an addictive and enjoyable hobby.

I've built myself a router table using (2) 24×32 pieces of MDF glued and screwed. Laminated on both side. Routered for a combo track ant t-track for the Rockler fence I bought on sale. I'm using a Jessem router plate to hold my Bosch 1617evs.

I'm getting ready to build a cabinet to support it. I'm looking for advice on what to use. 3/4" plywood, particle board or MDF. I'm planning on building a carcass and using 1×2 red oak for a face frame. I will cover the outside in a thin red oak ply or veneer to make it appealing to the eye. I could also make the whole thing out of red oak ply but risk the chance of messing up and having it cost me dearly. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd use some birch plywood or the MDF if you are going to veneer it. The MDF would make the cabinet a lot heavier than the plywood. Search on LJ's for router tables and you will find a lot of nice ones posted here. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with cabinetmaster, use the plywood, its lighter and probably will stand up to more abuse, as it is more or less made out of solid wood, and not wood pulp.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Any photo's of the router table?


----------



## ToddOH (Apr 7, 2009)

No pics yet bit I'll get some.


----------



## ToddOH (Apr 7, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the top. My first effort with a router.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

I like it, nice job.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Great looking table top. i think Cabinet masters' advice is really sound. There are some really fine router cabinets that other jocks have done. I would also go the plywood route.


----------



## ToddOH (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice looking top - I would expect you'll do fine on the cabinet.


----------

